# Befestigungsmaterial für H70 Intel 775



## Rixx (19. Januar 2012)

*Befestigungsmaterial für H70 Intel 775*

gibt es irgendwo für den H70 separat die Befestigung für den Sockel 775 zu kaufen ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Befestigungsmaterial für H70 Intel 775*

Hydro Series H50 and H70 Mounting Bracket Kit for Intel/AMD (CWCH50-BRKTKIT) - Cooling Accessories - Cooling 
Suche hat 20sek gedauert


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Befestigungsmaterial für H70 Intel 775*

Zum einen, zum anderen einfach RMA aufmachen und um ein LGA775 Retention KIT bitten.


----------

